# Do you know which algae is?



## condor (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi, do you know which algae is?










Aquarium Info:
Real Litres : 20
Lights: 2 lamps (40w in total)
Co2: Tank, presurized (2 b/s)
Fertilizing: NO3 - 30ppm - K - 30ppm - PO4 - 4ppm Fe(csm+b): 0.3 ppm
Fertilizing method:EI

The E. Tenellus amano doesn't reproduce and it have this algae

Any suggestion to eliminate it? I think is not GSA.

thanks a lot.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

It is difficult to tell what you want us to look at in the picture. Can you post a better picture?


----------

